# Please help a true bunny lover



## hannahc_11 (Aug 7, 2014)

Good morning,
I have a friend who is in need of a foster home for her bunny. Her husband is active duty Air Force and they had to move to Guam on military orders. She did everything she needed to do to bring her bunnies with her but because of a last minute law change she was not allowed to bring them. She was devastated but had a friend who said she would take them. Shortly after she arrived on Guam she found out her male bunny had died, he was left outside in a shed, in the summer heat with only a fan. She is heartbroken and now the friend doesn't want to keep the female anymore and it's probably better to get her moved anyway. My friend (Kellie) is trying it get it approved to be able to fly the bunny here but I would like to have another option available for her if she cannot get it approved. For now all I know is the bunny is in Mississippi but within driving distance of Florida and Alabama. She really does love her bunnies, infact she has them tattooed on her. Please if anyone can help let me know and I will get you in contact with her. This will be a few years of foster, Guam is either a 3 year tour or 4. If bunny is still alive after that I know she will take her back. Thank you to anyone who reads this and please get the word out, I hope someone can help.


----------



## hannahc_11 (Aug 7, 2014)

The law change I spoke of was that no one is allowed to bring rabbits onto Guam anymore. They sell rabbits here but because it's such a small island a lot of species get out of control. There is a massive stray dog and cat problem and I assume like every other animal the rabbits that are here, are not being taken care of. She is trying to get it approved but since it's an actual new law now I'm afraid she won't be able to.


----------



## pani (Aug 9, 2014)

ray:


----------



## Ivythelionhead (Aug 9, 2014)

Wow that sux


----------



## hannahc_11 (Aug 10, 2014)

right now she has convinced her friend to keep the rabbit while she continues to work on a way to get the bunny here. Im really hoping she can find a loop hole in the law


----------

